

WHOIS Google.com - max0563

When I do a whois of google.com this is returned<p><pre><code>   Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZOMBIED.AND.HACKED.BY.WWW.WEB-HACK.COM
   IP Address: 217.107.217.167
   Registrar: DOMAINCONTEXT, INC.
   Whois Server: whois.domaincontext.com
   Referral URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.domaincontext.com

   Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM
   IP Address: 69.41.185.195
   Registrar: TUCOWS DOMAINS INC.
   Whois Server: whois.tucows.com
   Referral URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;domainhelp.opensrs.net

   Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.GET.ONE.MILLION.DOLLARS.AT.WWW.UNIMUNDI.COM
   IP Address: 209.126.190.70
   Registrar: PDR LTD. D&#x2F;B&#x2F;A PUBLICDOMAINREGISTRY.COM
   Whois Server: whois.PublicDomainRegistry.com
   Referral URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.PublicDomainRegistry.com

   Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.HAVENDATA.COM
   IP Address: 50.23.75.44
   Registrar: PDR LTD. D&#x2F;B&#x2F;A PUBLICDOMAINREGISTRY.COM
   Whois Server: whois.PublicDomainRegistry.com
   Referral URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.PublicDomainRegistry.com

   Server Name: GOOGLE.COMMAS2CHAPTERS.COM
   IP Address: 216.239.32.21
   Registrar: CRAZY DOMAINS FZ-LLC
   Whois Server: whois.crazydomains.com
   Referral URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.crazydomains.com 

</code></pre>
What is the story behind that?
======
dangrossman
A fully qualified domain name ends with a period. If you want the WHOIS record
for Google and not all domains that have "google.com" as a prefix, then do
your search on "google.com.". Anyone can create a google.com.example.com
subdomain of a domain they own.

------
mcintyre1994
This has come up a few times before, I think most recently at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6340862](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6340862)
. It seems whois is a bit ambiguous and picks up subdomains for some reason.

------
gaigepr
You should check out microsoft.com in the whois database. It is also rather
silly.

~~~
max0563

         MICROSOFT.COM.ARE.GODDAMN.PIGFUCKERS.NET.NS-NOT-IN-SERVICE.COM
    
    

Oh my...

------
chrisBob
Do you have a link to your results? I get:

[http://who.is/whois/google.com](http://who.is/whois/google.com)

and I see a similar result from GoDaddy's whois service.

~~~
max0563

        http://pastebin.com/BMcguaqt
    

I get that when I do a whois in terminal.

------
max0563
It seems as though a lot of major companies have this type of thing

whois yahoo.com whois google.com whois microsoft.com

Either a bunch of teenagers running their DNS or... well I don't know what
else it could be.

